# FB peeps can you do this for me?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't like to ask for votes, etc. and I know we won't win, especially so last minute, but I entered the TSC contest with my kids doe, Peanut. 
I can't begin to tell you how much we could use the gift card lol But I know we all could! Anyway, if you'd like to vote:
https://www.facebook.com/TractorSupplyCo?v=app_340493986057345&rest=1

Look for my name 'Candice' and the 'bouncing' pic of Peanut:









Should be recently added.

I think it ends on Halloween so we don't really have a chance, but figured we'd try anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is adorable!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I hate that I can't even look at sites without a FB account. If I could vote, I would. She sure is cute! Good luck!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

I voted for you,, what a cutie,, hope you win...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Voted too


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

One more vote added! She is such a cutie!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't find where to vote


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Voted!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I voted!

Jessica, if you click on the picture it take you to a new page and there it has the spot to click on to vote.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful girl. I have one from last year that kept over that looks almost exactly like her. Her name is Kate. I hope you win. She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

voted and shared with my FB friends. hope that helps! I will vote again tomorrow as they say you can vote once a day til deadline.


----------

